
Cancer, Privilege, and the End of My Time with Bolt - taytus
https://medium.com/@BenEinstein/cancer-privilege-and-the-end-of-my-time-with-bolt-9da47ead85ad
======
xpaulbettsx
> Around the same time that Grace’s cancer recurred and we began chemo anew,
> my former partners informed me they believe I cannot devote the time
> necessary to care for Grace while being a valuable contributor to Bolt

Wow. What a short-sighted hostile move, and especially disgusting given the US
Healthcare system. Shame on them.

